# Tivo Premiere XL and Tivo HD - lifetime



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I have two Tivo boxes (both with lifetime) that I'm about to put on eBay:

a) Tivo HD with lifetime, upgraded to 750GB drive. Original drive also included. SOLD.

b) Tivo Premiere XL with lifetime, new, unused. SOLD.

Shipping should be $20-$30, depending on address. If interested in either, send me a PM.


----------



## a0lsux (Nov 1, 2005)

Can't PM you but I'm interested in the TivoHD. please PM me.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I PMed you about the XL


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

THD has been sold. The lifetime XL is still available. Also have a Premiere with lifetime, asking $440.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jfh3 said:


> THD has been sold. The lifetime XL is still available. Also have a Premiere with lifetime, asking $440.


You should not have removed the information about what that HD sold for.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

unitron said:


> You should not have removed the information about what that HD sold for.


I did't, that was never listed, just my original asking price.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jfh3 said:


> I did't, that was never listed, just my original asking price.


Then you shouldn't have removed the original asking price.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

The lifetime boxes Are sold and no longer available.


----------

